# Jericho Update!! My boy is growing



## numarix (Nov 22, 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]

Today we are moving him into the tortoise pen which is way too big for our RT's but thats fine.


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! He is beautiful!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn Chris, he's grown alright!


----------



## HPIZZLE (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome columbian!


----------



## numarix (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRdkchoCDII[/video]*Picture from a webcam i setup!*





[/URL]


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 23, 2011)

Jericho looks a lot like Kodo only yellower and slimmer. I'm glad things are going so well for you. What's his total length?


----------



## numarix (Nov 23, 2011)

Haven't measured him yet.


----------



## numarix (Nov 23, 2011)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 23, 2011)

Chris the new enclosure and Jericho look great. Keep it up man! The last pic is great!


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking good. It's neat to see colombians grow up .


----------

